# Deer vs. Combine



## MSG Rude




----------



## celebrationmm

I always wondered how a combine vs. a deer would work out. I've had many a racoon run through the haybine while conditioning millet and sudan grass. Never ended up well for ****.


----------



## jonesy12

Wow!!!!


----------



## MN goose killa

i bet he shot it out of the combine then hauled it away with the combine.


----------



## Leo Porcello

nice buck!


----------



## Pesticidal

Interesting. I would have thought the buck would have been able to get out of the way, although with the brightness of the combine lights he may have been pretty confused.

Did that happen locally?


----------



## barebackjack

Not a great way to go.


----------



## varmit b gone

Whats the story behind this.


----------



## MossyMO

To bad it did not shoot out the backside of the combine in chubs of summer sausage !!!

Great picture !!!


----------



## MSG Rude

varmit b gone said:


> Whats the story behind this.


I don't know. I got it in an email.


----------



## honkerslayr

MSG Rude said:


> varmit b gone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the story behind this.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I got it in an email.
Click to expand...

Me too..... it's quite crazy what those deer will do and where they will sit, some I guess a little too close to a combine.


----------



## Pesticidal

I've seen more pictures of it, but no back story. It does look like the picture of the guy holding it has been photoshopped, though. The other one I saw appears to show that the buck had a very bloody neck, indicating how it was put out of its misery.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

I saw some pics a couple years ago with a buck head first in the header. It does happen occasionally.


----------



## goosehunternd

It dosent even look like the same buck to me in the pics.


----------



## Pesticidal

goosehunternd said:


> It dosent even look like the same buck to me in the pics.


Look closer.


----------



## USSapper

It is


----------



## bretts

One of my seed rep's told me tonight its from a grower in the Valley City area


----------



## Pesticidal

Other web sites show it as being near Urbana, Illinois.


----------



## bretts

--yeah who knows, doesn't really matter. Just goes to show how tight those bucks will sit--


----------



## Maverick

Pesticidal said:


> I've seen more pictures of it, but no back story. It does look like the picture of the guy holding it has been photoshopped, though. The other one I saw appears to show that the buck had a very bloody neck, indicating how it was put out of its misery.


Pesticidal is right It is photoshopped right around the neck!
Pretty bad job of it though!


----------



## MN goose killa

Pesticidal said:


> Other web sites show it as being near Urbana, Illinois.


that is exactly why i dont believe it.


----------



## Pesticidal

MN goose killa said:


> Pesticidal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other web sites show it as being near Urbana, Illinois.
> 
> 
> 
> that is exactly why i dont believe it.
Click to expand...

oookay.


----------



## MN goose killa

ya deffinetly.


----------



## bluebird

That looks like it hurts


----------



## rberglof

Found this on Hunt Ohio.net

Messages: 307
Registered: December 2005
Location: New Albany 
Fred Bear

OK, this topic came up at dinner last night and I promised I'd put the pic up here...

This happened 2 years ago at my friend's farm up in New Philadelphia. They don't farm it themselves, but lease the land to a local farmer. This buck got the old "deer in the headlights" syndrome and didn't run. The farmer came up to the house and asked us to put it out of its misery.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

rberglof said:


> Found this on Hunt Ohio.net
> 
> Messages: 307
> Registered: December 2005
> Location: New Albany
> Fred Bear
> 
> OK, this topic came up at dinner last night and I promised I'd put the pic up here...
> 
> This happened 2 years ago at my friend's farm up in New Philadelphia. They don't farm it themselves, but lease the land to a local farmer. This buck got the old "deer in the headlights" syndrome and didn't run. The farmer came up to the house and asked us to put it out of its misery.


I found that too, but it's not the same deer. Still CRAZY!


----------



## barebackjack

Lvn2Hnt said:


> rberglof said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found this on Hunt Ohio.net
> 
> Messages: 307
> Registered: December 2005
> Location: New Albany
> Fred Bear
> 
> OK, this topic came up at dinner last night and I promised I'd put the pic up here...
> 
> This happened 2 years ago at my friend's farm up in New Philadelphia. They don't farm it themselves, but lease the land to a local farmer. This buck got the old "deer in the headlights" syndrome and didn't run. The farmer came up to the house and asked us to put it out of its misery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that too, but it's not the same deer. Still CRAZY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Whats even more crazy is hes in almost the SAME row as the pics at the beginning of the thread. They like that right side!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

barebackjack said:


> Whats even more crazy is hes in almost the SAME row as the pics at the beginning of the thread. They like that right side!


Note to self :lol:


----------



## bretts

it's not photoshopped, after the deer got stuck in the header they cut it's neck.


----------



## Maverick

bretts said:


> it's not photoshopped, after the deer got stuck in the header they cut it's neck.


and then photoshopped out the neck area that had been cut! I opened it up in photoshop and looked at the area. I promise you it is photoshopped, only to cover up the blood I would guess.

~brett~ I am not talking about the picture of the it stuck in the combine but the picture of the guy smiling with it! You can see through the naked eye that it is photoshopped around the neck.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Maverick said:


> bretts said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's not photoshopped, after the deer got stuck in the header they cut it's neck.
> 
> 
> 
> and then photoshopped out the neck area that had been cut! I opened it up in photoshop and looked at the area. I promise you it is photoshopped, only to cover up the blood I would guess.
> 
> ~brett~ I am not talking about the picture of the it stuck in the combine but the picture of the guy smiling with it! You can see through the naked eye that it is photoshopped around the neck.
Click to expand...

As a highly educated photoshopper (okay, not highly educated, but work in it several hours a day) I also agree that it has been poorly photoshopped


----------



## F350

I dont have pictures of the incident I am about to tell you , but I know the guys personally that were chopping corn with a self propelled Claas chopper north of mandan , and keep in mind that this is a700 horsepower unit with a 20 foot head ie 8 rows at one pass. They chop directly into semis and they were coming to the end just as the next truck passed pushing a doe back into the field and of course into the path of the chopper. It was said to me that the chopper never bogged down , it was just a red mist into the semi. That load got dumped in the ditch.


----------



## bretts

yeah I see it now, it's photoshopped because in the original email it's really bloody and gruesome where they cut the throat


----------



## waterfowler22

good shootin.


----------



## sod44

nice deer!


----------

